# What kind of PVR/DVR do you have



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Just curious on how many people have PVR/DVR's and what kind they have


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

For 921's being buggy,, there is an awful lot of folks buying them. Still glad I got mine.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Since this isn't necessarily E* specific, I'm moving it to the General Discussion area.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Karl Foster said:


> Since this isn't necessarily E* specific, I'm moving it to the General Discussion area.


How is it not E* the majority of the choices are E*, except for the Tivo out box and the VCR/DVD Recorder.
If I wanted it to be general I would have put receiver types like the big, wonderful, amazing, large hard drive complicity like DVR35 from From DTV
The Primary question is put forth towards E* not D*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have 2 508s, a 921, 2 hipix cards in 2 computers (for OTA HD recording), and 3 vcrs that aren't used anymore.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I have 2 508s, a 921, 2 hipix cards in 2 computers (for OTA HD recording), and 3 vcrs that aren't used anymore.


Hey, you mean Im still in the stone ages I have 2 301's hooked to VCR's :lol:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You know - you should have had another choice - for those of us who can time shift on their PC's as well...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

With 10 votes but 18 receivers it looks like most have 2 DVR's that voted in the poll.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a 501, a 510, an Express vu 5100 (Same as dish 501) and my 921 should be here tommorrow.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Good poll, junki. I have added options for Dishplayer, DirecTiVo, UltimateTV, and PC-Based DVR to the poll. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

2 DirecTiVos, Hughes SD-DVR40 and RCA DVR40 for time shifing and a Philips SVHS VCR and an HP 8X DVD+R for archiving.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have three Ultimatetv receivers - one upgraded to 105 hours, one upgraded to 70 hours, and the other stock at 35 hours. They are the RCA models and have always worked flawlessly.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Now if I could just add that PC-DVR selection to my poll result..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Scooper, I just edited the poll results and manually added a vote for PC/DVR. While the vote won't be in your name officially, it will still count


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have 2 DirecTivos in service now.

I used to have a Dishplayer and a 501 but sold them when I switched providers.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

a 508 and 4 VCR's (for the FTA, ExpressVu, and Dish 508)


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

As my signature indicates, 2 DirecTiVo's, an HD DirecTiVo, and a 721. I also have a DVR card in my computer.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

921, 510, and Two Dishplayers hooked up.........

Oh yeah, AND the $1.99 Extended Warranty so I can sleep well at night...... (I know... it will go up to $5.99 in January)


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

A 501 and 721 (plus my 811, all in the living room  )


----------



## blakjak (May 12, 2004)

I have a 721 and an Ultimate TV PVR. Both are similar units, but the UTV software is more intelligent than the 721 software (even though it is by Microsoft  ). For example, if recording back-to-back shows on the same channel, the UTV does not switch tuners when one show ends and the other begins (this is without modifying record start and stop times). The 721 will use both tuners for the default 4 minutes that overlap and you'll need to watch the same channel on both tuners. Another thing I like about the UTV is that the PVR feature has its own channel (1020) whereas the 721 does not (it's more of a menu). This is a great feature because you can hit the "last channel" or "recall" button during comercials on UTV (when live) and jump to channel 1020 to watch recorded stuff, then jump back to live (like you would with 2 regular channels). These are simply minor things, but they do make the PVR experience more convenient. In a nutshell though, both units are great!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a 508 a 921 (that I am very happy with) and a Panasonic DMR-E80HS that I have RCA inputs from my 921 to save on the hard drive and burn discs


----------



## bcw (Sep 15, 2003)

junki said:


> Just curious on how many people have PVR/DVR's and what kind they have


508, 921 and pc based dvr for C band. PQ on SD C band is much better than E*. (Also more HD with C band).


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a 508, a DVD recorder with hard drive hooked up to my 811, and 3 VCR's that are basically for the kids to use to watch their videos.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

blakjak said:


> ...UTV software is more intelligent than the 721 software (even though it is by Microsoft  ). For example, if recording back-to-back shows on the same channel, the UTV does not switch tuners when one show ends and the other begins (this is without modifying record start and stop times). The 721 will use both tuners for the default 4 minutes that overlap and you'll need to watch the same channel on both tuners.


Not just the 721 - 921 and I believe all the 5xx boxes are similarly stupid. Tis a shame - such an easy thing to do - IF the software were properly designed.

I don't know about the 522, but the other 5xx and x21 box's software is just crap in comparison to the old stuff.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

2/ 721 dvrs , a 921 dvr and a 510 dvr.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

a DVR 501 & 510 & a VCR pluss a DVD burner in the computer


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 721 in the living room and a 508 in the bedroom. Nice having these 2 models so no DVR fees. It is ridiculous people with 510s and 522s have to pay $4.99 PER RECEIVER.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a 508, a 510, a 721, and a 921 from E*. Also a cable (Cox) dual-tuner DVR and an HD dual-tuner cable DVR.


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

Currently using ReplayTV 5040 & 5504 both networked and upgraded to 100 hours @ medium quality-connected to a 811 and a 1000. Also using DVArchive to store some shows long-term and burn others to DVD.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a 721 and a 510 but would like to replace the 510 with a 721 or add another 721 if I can find a used one cheap enough.


----------



## gpsjim (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm with BurgEnder... Two ReplayTV 5040s networked with a 700 GB DVArchive server w/ DVD burner. The only bummer is that when I upgraded to the D* Phase III dish and replaced my old Sony SAT-B2 receiver with Hughes Director I lost the ability to control D* via serial port. IR Blaster is less than 100% reliable.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Replay TV added to the poll.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Boy Got To Love It. I started a poll to find out how many out there have Dish Network PVR/DVR's and it turns into an everything poll. Changed so many times it pit-a-full. Come on! Next time check with the guy that started the poll! B$ going and changing it to something totally different!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

junki: Don't you realize that it's entirely your fault? You didn't say "Dish" in the thread title.

Just because you have tried to get the moderators to understand that means nothing - they will do what they want.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Have a 501, a Replay 5040 upgraded to 240 gig connected to a D* sd receiver (use with an X1) and a Replay 5040 upgraded to 70 gig (ordered a 250 gig today from frys, so it will be 290 gig)connected to a E*6000u(connected to my 43"Hitachi). Replays networked with 3 pcs one with 120 gig, one with 240 gig and one with 160 gig all with dvd burners.


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

gpsjim said:


> I'm with BurgEnder... Two ReplayTV 5040s networked with a 700 GB DVArchive server w/ DVD burner. The only bummer is that when I upgraded to the D* Phase III dish and replaced my old Sony SAT-B2 receiver with Hughes Director I lost the ability to control D* via serial port. IR Blaster is less than 100% reliable.


 I've never missed a show due to the IR blaster misfiring. I did miss one due to a power failure, though.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> junki: Don't you realize that it's entirely your fault? You didn't say "Dish" in the thread title.
> 
> Just because you have tried to get the moderators to understand that means nothing - they will do what they want.


It was originally posted in Dish Network PVR forum, but the Medeators took upon them selves to move it and change it. Not my fault if left alone it would be the way I originally planed it


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My point exactly.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I really like my 721. I had a lot of problems initially - had a couple of receivers fail on me. But the latest version has been going strong now for over a year so I hope its stable. I also have a legacy dishplayer 7200. When I got it several years ago - I thought it was fantastic. Of course back then it was the only DVR. I still like it, but it is extremely sluggish compared to the 721. Still its better than the dish basic 301.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

None of the above, I just sold my Dish 501 and now have the Panasonic E85H Hard drive/DVD recorder. It's interface is nowhere as nice as the 501's but it is much more versatile. I've burned over 100 DVD's from HD source material (downconverted of course) and the quality is superb. 

No more "Mr. Smear" like the 501 gave me with Dish SD channels.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, junki, in my not so humble opinion, you created a poll about DVRs. Since the poll was unintentionally non-specific, it got moved into the General Forum, where some more options were added, and it has turned into a lively discussion thread. Not bad at all.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 10, 2004)

having just subbed to dish ihave two 522"s that i"m pleased with. i have to learn to expand their use, & hope to get useful info on this site that i just joined.


----------

